# DTG Printer For Sale Belquette Mod1



## BaconsTees (Mar 16, 2016)

Selling a Used Direct To Garment Printer, attached are photos, Please contact Jim with any questions. Asking $5500 or best offer.

Here is a link to photos, we are located in Buffalo, NYUsed DTG Belquette Mod 1 Printer


Used Belquette Mod 1 for sale.
New CMYK & White Ink lines, including connectors.
Newer Ink head
New docking/ capping station with drain hoses

We use 500ml bags of ink, each bag is at least half full (depending on time of purchase)

Here is a link to the Belquette Web site-
Mod1


----------



## foxvega12 (May 12, 2016)

BaconsTees said:


> Selling a Used Direct To Garment Printer, attached are photos, Please contact Jim with any questions. Asking $5500 or best offer.
> 
> Here is a link to photos, we are located in Buffalo, NYUsed DTG Belquette Mod 1 Printer
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,
Do you still have this Mod-1 printer?


----------

